# Vivarium size for Corn snake



## MaccJames (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a first time poster and a fairly new snake owner.

I've had my Corn snake for the last few months, she's 12 months old now and getting on for 3 ft long and I'd like to buy a bigger viv for her soon. I have been wondering what size and shape would be best, between a wide one with lots of floor space or tall to allow for more branches etc for climbing which would everyone recommend?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

what size viv Is she in now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

if you think about it, In the wild animals aren't fitted in to wooden boxes with glass fronts so I don't believe in what size Viv but provide the best you can! obviously there's a minimum space but maximum is open to interpretation ! if your asking for a Viv size its up to you! keep her in a 10ft x 10ft x 10ft enclosure or more.. she'll survive as long as your providing her natural habitat I.e. temperatures, hiding places etc! 

Get what you can as long as it exceeds minimum and your province the correct temps etc! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaccJames (Sep 12, 2015)

ck1215 said:


> if you think about it, In the wild animals aren't fitted in to wooden boxes with glass fronts so I don't believe in what size Viv but provide the best you can! obviously there's a minimum space but maximum is open to interpretation ! if your asking for a Viv size its up to you! keep her in a 10ft x 10ft x 10ft enclosure or more.. she'll survive as long as your providing her natural habitat I.e. temperatures, hiding places etc!
> 
> Get what you can as long as it exceeds minimum and your province the correct temps etc!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, currently she's in the 2x1x1 terrarium the pet shop recommended, they advised not going too big too soon, as it might be unnerving for her, but from what I've read on here and other sites I'm not sure if that's the general opinion. 

So realistically you can't go to big, providing there are adequate hides etc?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

a standard sized 3 foot viv would be minimum imo for an adult corn, but if you have space to go bigger do. 

If an either/or I would add height - my corns love climbing.


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

as they say there is a minimum but maximum is open to interpretation imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacklyn (May 19, 2013)

MaccJames said:


> Thanks for your reply, currently she's in the 2x1x1 terrarium the pet shop recommended, they advised not going too big too soon, as it might be unnerving for her, but from what I've read on here and other sites I'm not sure if that's the general opinion.
> 
> So realistically you can't go to big, providing there are adequate hides etc?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Imo 4ft is the smallest size for an adult corn, I know all the literature tends to say 3ft but the bigger the better in my eyes! 
The only reason putting a smaller snake in a large enclosure would be unnerving for them is if you only had the bare minimum of 2 hides and a water bowl. The big empty space would stress it out. 
You could put yours in as big an enclosure as you like so long as there are plenty of hides, plants, climbing branches etc it will do just great. A friend of mine put her 6 month old corn she got a few years back straight in a 4ft viv and it's done just grand ever since, never missed a feed!  you never saw her either to be fair as there was so much cover but she was defo happy! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

the main reason to be cautious putting a tiny corn in a big viv is because they can squeeze out of the smallest holes you can imagine! but if yours is getting on for 3ft there should be no problem.

Go for it -

I put platforms in my corns' vivs, and there is someone out lying on them as often as not.

Most corns love to climb, so if you give them hides and places to climb, they shouldn't get stressed, and you can watch them climb which is great


----------

